# Waxing Sand Question



## trapperjohn (Nov 30, 2010)

This is my first real try at trapping coyotes. I dried sand to be waxed in a pan over a wood fire in a barrel, and now it smells like smoke. Can I use it or will that smell be a problem?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldnt use it. Probably have more trying to dig up the trap rather than working the bait.

I just mix salt in with my dirt/sand, whatever your using. Wheat chaff works well too. Just salting the dirt works pretty well unless its real wet, continuous freeze/thaw conditions. If its just COLD, salt works just fine.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

coal slack is good stuff too if you can get your hands on it. It has oil in it and is great for bedding.

xdeano


----------



## trapperjohn (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks xdeano and barebackjack for the replies on my smoky sand. At this point I won't use it, but later I might put it in a set to see what the reaction is. Thanks, again!


----------

